#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  380 Volt

## *Jeroen*

Hallo,

Ik heb een drive-inn en wil met 380 gaan werken (32A) hoeveel apere haal ik nu uit zo'n 220 aansluiting op zo'n 380 blok???

Groetjes,
Jeroen

----------


## Reemski

Even een vraagje:

Vanavond gebruikte ik een 380 aansluiting op een stek waar ik al vaker draai. Maar door nog onbekende reden stond er vermoedelijk 400 volt op mijn geliefde apparatuur. Gelukkig grotendeels zekeringen die kapot gegaan zijn. (En een crossover die de geest gegeven heeft.) 

Maar heeft dit nog sterke nadelige gevolgen op de lange termijn. Ik bedoel: Nu werkt het weer. Maar is er een kans dat mijn cd-spelers het snel zullen opgeven na deze belasting?

Merci.

----------


## movinghead

geen nul?..... anders zou ik het niet weten.....

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Misschien een tip : Ik check altijd mijn uitgangen van 't verdeelblok met een par of iets dergelijks...

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> Misschien een tip : Ik check altijd mijn uitgangen van 't verdeelblok met een par of iets dergelijks...



Daar zijn toch van die mooie handzame meetpennen voor, geven 230/380 aan en minder, waar de fase zit en kun je tevens zien of er wel aarde aanwezig is.
Iedere techneut hoort er gewoon een bij zich te hebben.


I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Ik ga niet zitten meten op productie...
Duurt veel te lang

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Meten gaat net zo snel, zo niet sneller als met een par rond lopen slepen.
Idd, ik check ook ALTIJD ff de spanning als ik krachtaansluitingen gebruik. Ook als ik de boel niet vertrouw, Als ze bijvoorbeeld voor de gelegenheid "ff snel" een extra stopcontact hebben aangelegd.
En gebruik dan niet zo'n ding van een geeltje, want je zal zien dat die bij 230V oppeens nog boven de 300 aangeeft, sta je weer een uur te twijfelen. Zelf heb ik altijd van die gele dingen dingen mee, geloof dat ze het dispels noemen. Vroeger waren ze vaak oranje, dus de bijnaam "penen" zal menigeen ook bekend klinken.

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Freak_hifi

> citaat:
> Ik ga niet zitten meten op productie...
> Duurt veel te lang



rondlopen met een par kost minder tijd ?? <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
-
trouwens, wat gebeurd er eigenlijk met een par 56 als je die aan de 380 hangt terwijl ie vlak voor je neus ligt? 
                                      <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>
-


I hate the I AM AUDIO-*** types.

----------


## moderator

Zo'n ding dat op penen lijkt heet een Duspel....

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Hee! Wat leuk! Belgen zijn dus anders met hun elektriciteit!
> 
> Ehm...Tja, die 400V klopt inmiddels wel hiero.
> Daaruit kun je inderdaad 3x 240 halen(de formule laat ik achterwege),



230V x sqrt(3) ~ 398V.



> citaat:maar ze lopen qua sinusvorm 60 graden uit elkaar.



120 graden.



> citaat:Met de nul(neuter(B)) word het 240,



230V



> citaat:zonder 400V



Tussen twee willekeurige fasen. De nul mag er best zitten maar je gebruikt hem niet bij een driehoek schakeling. De meesten van ons zullen echter een ster schakeling gebruiken.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Misschien een tip : Ik check altijd mijn uitgangen van 't verdeelblok met een par of iets dergelijks...
> ...



Nadeel van deze methode is dat je de aansluiting niet belast. Als er dus sprake is van een "gammele" nul (maakt wel contact maar niet echt goed) dan zul je alles keurig meten zoals het hoort. Zodra je dan je spullen aansluit is het alsnog "helluuuuup". 2 x meegemaakt dat dit het geval was. Meetblok gaf keurig aan dat alles in orde was, Par zei echter "nope, niet goed".

Gewoon een van de 3 fasen checken met een Par of zo. Zit er iets fout dan doet de Par het niet OF (als er iets verschrikkelijk fout zit) geeft hij heel even een bak licht.

Tip: Als de par zegt "niet goed" (oftewel hij doet het niet), probeer hem dan ook nog even in een normaal stopcontact. Het ZOU kunnen dat de par stuk is  :Wink: 

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## Reemski

Dat is het probleem even niet mensen!!!!

"Ik meet altijd eerst" en "je moet een meetpennen aanschaffen"....
Lees even de vraag. Het was op een vaste stek, waar ik vaker probleemloos draai. Achteraf hoorde ik dat de 380 wandcontactdoos van de muur getrokken was en er opnieuw tegenaan geschroefd was. 

En ik had ook geen tijd om alles op mijn gemakkie na te meten. 





> citaat:Maar heeft dit nog sterke nadelige gevolgen op de lange termijn. Ik bedoel: Nu werkt het weer. Maar is er een kans dat mijn cd-spelers het snel zullen opgeven na deze belasting?



M.v.g.

----------


## ralph

Als er nu geen rook uit is gekomen en de rest van je opdracht gewoon heeft gewerkt is er niet aan het handje.

Lijkt me trouwens sterk dat je na deze vervelende ervaring nog een keer zo slim(?) bent om maar aan te nemen dat de boel wel op orde is.

Wij hebben in iedere show een gereedschapskist die oa. een duspel bevat.
Wanneer we krachtstroom gebruiken dan meten we deze ALTIJD ff door.
Ook als je daardoor in tijdsnood raakt. Wanner je spul uitfikt is het probleem groter dan wanneer je ff een minuutje met die rode knol speelt....

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Reemski

Ik kom niet uit een ei ralph  <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>,

Maar je snapt zelf wel dat daar waar je geregeld zonder problemen draait, je niet blijft meten en meten. 

De meeste apperatuur stond nog gewoon uit. De rest, daar vlogen de zekeringen uit. Maar mijn minidiskspelertjes bleven het doen (met veel geruis en rare dingetjes op de schermpjes), en doen het nog steeds. Maar hebben wel op hun flikker gehad. Vandaar.

----------


## ralph

als je niet uit een ei kwam had je gisteren wel gemeten <img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>

Ook als ik vorige week nog op een locatie heb gewerkt meet ik netjes alles ff door. Je weet nooit of er een electroboer is langsgeweest of dat er iemand anders met de stroom heeft zitten griepen...

maar je moet het helemaal zelf weten natuurlijk, het zijn jouw spulletjes!

De tijd zal leren hoe je spul eronder geleden heeft...

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## NielsO

Ten eerste: Als je gaat meten, eerst je meetapperatuur TESTEN, dan METEN en daarna weer TESTEN (eerste regel voor meten aan spanningen)

Hierop kun je wel zeggen: Als ik alleen ff wil kijken of de plaatselijke hobby-bob netjes de fasen en nul op de juiste plek heeft geschroefd is dit erg overdreven. Klopt! Maar mijn reactie daarop zal zijn: Zolang je altijd op deze manier meet wordt het automatisme en meet je bij "belangrijkere" (lees: wel of niet voor de rest van je leven met je tong een rolstoel besturen) ook op de juiste mannier.

Ten tweede: Meten = weten

Stel: Je staat op een klus, alles zit tegen: ruzie met je vriendin gehad, spullen waren nog niet geladen, je moest ook nog eens tanken, publiek is al binnen terwijl jij net je trusje in elkaar aan het tikken bent etc. etc.
En je denkt: Rot maar op met dat gemeet, het zal wel goed zitten!
Je steekt je stekkertjes en je ziet ineens overal rook uit komen behalve uit je rookmachine... Nou, dat vergeef je jezelf niet zo snel hoor!

Misschien twee leuke voorbeelden:
Ooit een formule1 trailer van Bridgestone onder handen gehad waarvan het gehele electrisch circuit 380 op zijn flikker had gekregen.
Klant was niet blij! Mijn toenmalige werkgever wel want zijn omzet van die maand voor de verkoopafdeling was in een klap binnen.

Het programma "de Bus" is een week voor de start bijna niet door gegaan dankzij een foutje van Bredenoord. De aardige monteur had in de zwerfkast een aansluit-strip gespiegeld aangesloten waardoor de nul een fase was geworden. Gelukkig(?) werd op de desbetreffende CEE-form een produktie-trailer aangesloten en niet de techniek van de bus zelf, waardoor het slechts een aantal PC's, Barco's en wat intercom paneeltjes kostte.

M.v.g.

Niels

Ach... we hebben wel grotere zalen leeg gedraaid!

----------


## Powerlight TD

Duspel??? nog nooit van gehoord..... 
Wel van een duspol..maar ik wil niet lullig doen

Greetz,

Greetz,
Michel Tenhage

----------


## theo

Hallo mensen.

Als er een te hoge spanning op je apparatuur heeft gestaan, is het wel degelijk mogelijk dat er later weer gebreken optreden.
Hebben een electronica zaak en ook een handige nuon man die de nul
al meerdere keren had vergeten vast te zetten.
Al het spul van de mensen gerepareerd maar soms komen klachten van ic's  of elco's nog een tijd later.
Is ook vaak het geval met blikseminslag meeste kan zo weg.
Hebben we het ook wel over erg hoge spanningen.
Gr theo

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Tuurlijk is het waar dat je componenten veel te voorduren gehad hebben!

Maar dit kan je nooit tevoren vast-stellen!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## -Aart-

mm, Een test van de lekstroom en capaciteit van je voedingselco's is vrij simpel te doen, en geeft best een redelijk beeld van de `kunstmatige verouderingskuur' die ze gehad hebben ... Als de capaciteit te klein en de lekstroom realatief groot is is het foute boel !
De voedingselco's voor de spanningsregelaars hebben er toch het eerst last van lijkt me. (tenzij ze natuurlijk flink oversized zijn, kwa spanning, maar dat zal wel niet <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>)
En, inderdaad, *altijd* je meetapparatuur (proberen te-) testen, ook al is het maar een spanningszoeker !

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Ik zou als ik jou was een bedrijf beginnen in het testen van app. na een bliksem inslag bij particulieren!!!



*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

> citaat:
> Ik zou als ik jou was een bedrijf beginnen in het testen van app. na een bliksem inslag bij particulieren!!!
> 
> Want het verhaaltje klinkt logish!!!
> 
> *<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*



*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## NightVision

Om nog even één groot misverstand uit de wereld te helpen:

De 'camlocks' zijn zeer zeker NIET verboden. Deze worden bij alle grote evenementen gebruikt.

Tijdje terug heb ik nog gewerkt de Powershop - het grootste bedrijf op het gebied van mobiele stroomvoorziening - bij het afbouwen na Trance-Energy. En reken maar dat daar camlocks gebruikt worden. En zo kan ik wel meer voorbeelden geven.

Deze vormen gewoon de eerste verbinding tussen het aggregaat en de grootste verdeelstations/paddestoelen.


(Het verhaal van die 32/63 verloopjes is volgens mij wel duidelijk, dus daar zal ik verder niet uitgebreid op ingaan.)

Groet,
Patrick


------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Het is niet omdat een firma, hoe groot ook , iets gebruikt dat het mag...

Cam-Lock is niet CE te keuren, de Europese regels zeggen dat : wat in  gebruik is, mag voorlopig ( uitdoving ) verder worden gebruikt. Nieuwe uitrusting, moet ineens conform zijn  en alle bestaande uitrusting na de afloop van de uitdooftijd, dus bij harmonisatie, moet conform worden gemaakt. Cam-lock is dat niet, Power-Lock wel.

----------


## NightVision

Ik zeg ook niet dat het mag omdat een groot bedrijf dat doet, dat zou ook grote onzin zijn.

Maar bij concerten in de ArenA, Ahoy enz enz is wel zoveel controle aanwezig, dat als het niet veilig was, dat het ook niet goedgekeurd zou worden.

En ja, je kunt de randaarde apart aansluiten, en dus ook weglaten, maar dan moet je wel zwaarbezopen zijn als je die over het hoofd ziet. Je hebt toch een vaste volgorde waarin je de camlocks aansluit, en beginnen met je randaarde is niet heel vreemd.

Ook in nieuwe theaterproducties werken wij met camlocks, dus dat mag blijkbaar ook allemaal nog. Heb er niks van gehoord dat het verboden wordt voor nieuwe installaties, maar zal het wel eens navragen.


------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Jullie zijn toch vreemde wezens, er bestaat een arbo wet die zelfs iemand die van zichzelf vindt dat hij dat zonder probleem kan, meer dan 30 Kg opheft, maar de echte wet kennen zelfs jullie keuringsorganisaties niet ?

----------


## ludwig

Correctie, arbo wet verbiedt, was even te hevig.

----------


## NightVision

Laat ik het zo zeggen, bij elk groot evenement of concert heeft de arbo gewoon een vast kantoor, en die lopen ook de hele dag daar rond.
Soms is het gewoon vervelend, omdat de arbo je ook beperkt in praktisch handelen, maar het is uiteindelijk natuurlijk goed dat er regels zijn die jou beschermen. 1 keertje 30 kg tillen is no problem, maar dag in dag uit is op den duur natuurlijk niet goed voor je.

Maar als er arbo aanwezig is, die hier geen bezwaar tegen heeft, dan zal het dus gewoon toegestaan (goedgekeurd) zijn...


------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Dat was nu net wat ik wou zeggen, je hebt een hoop onzinnige regels, omdat die eigenlijk tot de persoonlijke sfeer behoren, daarnaast probeert de wetgever een paar heel erg zinvolle regels te stellen, uiteindelijk zijn Cam-lock connnectors van DC 48 Volt scheepswerf lasapparatuur afkomstig, waar iedereen dan vrolijk zijn bot aan veegt..

----------


## ludwig

Trouwens, om eens de puntjes op de i te zetten : waarom kan Cam-Lock niet ?

1. Het is mogelijk om stroomvoerende delen aan te raken , op de vrouwelijke connector, dus, diegene die onderspanning staat. De norm is dat elk onder spanning staand onderdeel daarvan onaanraakbaar moet zijn voor de testvinger, die heel erg smal is, 3 mm en ongeveer 6 cm lang.
Dat is bij Cam-lock zeker een probleem.
2. Elke verbinding bij een last circuit, moet een lastscheider zijn, d.w.z. dat afkoppelen moet kunnen gebeuren onder vollast. Hetzij door de constructie van de connector, hetzij door een hulpschakeling. ( bvb de pilot in CEE stekkers vanaf 63 Amp) . Bij Cam-Lock kan iemand gewoon de aarding apart afkoppelen, of één fase, of nog erger, neutraal afkoppelen. Daardoor is Cam-Lock niet conform de CE laagspannings directive en dus ook niet meer wettelijk. Als je keuringsorganisme dat goedkeurt, betekent het eigenlijk alleen dat ze zich er gewoon niks van aan trekken, de eindverantwoordelijkheid ligt altijd bij jou.

----------


## NightVision

Ik ben het met je eens dat het logisch is dat je een randaarde niet apart mag kunnen afkoppelen, maar ik moet nu even heel diep nadenken hoe die constructie precies zat:
Een aggregaat op zich is niet geaard - er moet een verbinding met de aarde worden gemaakt. De details willen me even niet te binnen schieten, ik zal er eens op letten. Heb tot nu toe voor de powershop uitsluitend afbouwklussen gehad, en dan hoef je er niet zo erg op te letten of alles wel goed zit aangesloten.

Maar er lopen genoeg gekken rond die toch voorbij de security zijn gekomen, en backstage rondzwerfen. Heb er ook wel eens wat weggeschopt.

Toch praat je hier over 'de arbo', een gespecialiseerd team dat je bij alle evenementen terugziet. Ik mag toch aannemen dat die niet elke keer zo nalatig zijn. Als je ziet hoe streng ze op andere fronten zijn... maar goed. Ik ga er wel eens op letten



------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Hi, je bent wel iemand met gezond Vlaams boerenverstand, dat is eigenlijk meer waard dan regels en wetten, maar je moet een beetje meer  kennis verwerven. Alles wat vooraf is gezegd klopt, ook je laatste berichtje. Maar er is een nog groter punt: welk soort 400 Volt plus neutraal hebben we ? Bij een groep ( aggregaat ) heb je normalerwijze 
hetzelfde als op een vaste voorziening, nl. ITN, d.w.z. neutraal is het theoretische aardpunt van het systeem en je aarding moet je dan fysisch voorzien in de wei waar je zit... Maar er zijn ook andere situaties mogelijk. Misschien is dit een beetje overdone voor een forum. Toch verbaast het me dat zoveel jonge mensen in het vak met zoveel, eigenlijk pure kennisproblemen worden geconfronteerd. Laat ons er maar eens iets aan doen.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Halen jullie niet CAM/POWER-Lock door elkaar?

Heb op TE2002 niks geen CAM-Lock gezien! 
Wel veel Power-Lock



*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*[b][url]

----------


## Tiemen

Nu zitten jullie bezig over stromen per fase meer dan 200A...Denk niet dat de gemiddelde drive-in daar nood aan heeft hoor.

Marskek

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Over de 400A p/f maareh maar wie heeft jou verteld dat het hier over drive-in's gaat!
Het is dan mischien wel een beetje off-topic maar wij gebruiken het helaas maar al te vaak!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*[b][url]

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Hallo,
> 
> Ik heb een *drive-inn*  en wil met 380 gaan werken (32A) hoeveel apere haal ik nu uit zo'n 220 aansluiting op zo'n 380 blok???
> 
> Groetjes,
> Jeroen



...

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> ...
> welk soort 400 Volt plus neutraal hebben we ? Bij een groep ( aggregaat ) heb je normalerwijze 
> hetzelfde als op een vaste voorziening, nl. ITN, d.w.z. neutraal is het theoretische aardpunt van het systeem en je aarding moet je dan fysisch voorzien in de wei waar je zit... Maar er zijn ook andere situaties mogelijk. 
> ...



Kan je dat eens wat uitleggen? Ik ben waarschijnlijk zo'n boerenlul...Wat bedoel je precies?

Markske

----------


## ludwig

Hallo, niemand is een boerenlul, maar zoals gezegd : er is duidelijk nood aan info. Eerst en vooral, Cam-lock is niet meer ok voor spanningen boven 50 Volt. Powerlock mag hiervoor wel worden gebruikt.

----------


## ludwig

Voor Rookie : 

Als je een 32 Amp. Driefasige 400 Volt plus neutraal als voeding hebt dan kan je daar hetvolgende vermogen uit halen : ( niet helemaal juist want de cos phi moet normaal in rekening worden gebracht, dat doe ik nu niet om het je gemakkelijk te maken ).

Drie fases telkens met neutraal geeft drie groepen 230 Volt : 230 Volt x 32 Amp x 3 = 22 kW. Of 400 volt x 32 Amp x 1,73 ( vierkantswortel drie ) = 22 kW . De laatste formule kan je ook gebruiken bij een 3 x 230 Volt net zonder neutraal.

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> ...
> welk soort 400 Volt plus neutraal hebben we ? Bij een groep ( aggregaat ) heb je normalerwijze 
> hetzelfde als op een vaste voorziening, nl. ITN, d.w.z. neutraal is het theoretische aardpunt van het systeem en je aarding moet je dan fysisch voorzien in de wei waar je zit... Maar er zijn ook andere situaties mogelijk. 
> ...



Nogmaals, wat bedoel je met "welk soort 400V + N hebben we"?

Markske

----------


## John b

Wat is een cam-lock en wat is een powerlock en hoe ziet dat er uit?

----------


## Van_Diemen

FF een vraagje off-topic:

Waar halen ze bij grote evenementen al hun stroom vandaan,
loopt dit altijd via een agregraat of gaat hij ook wel eens
via de stroom voorziening van het gebouw?

En over hoeveel stroom wordt er dan doorgaans gesproken?

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## FiëstaLj

Ligt eraan.... bij de meeste grote tenten en zo plaatsen ze gewoon een aggregaat

maar in de ahoy lijkt me dat ze een vaste stroomvoorziening hebben...

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## sussudio

Nu we het toch over krachtstroom hebben ...

J&H prijst een Showtec 380 breakout aan met de woorden: "Kies voor veiligheid!":
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Aa...asp?id=HL50290

Is dit wel een toegestane manier? Ik dacht dat je per groep 220 af moest zekeren.

Dennis

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## ludwig

Er bestaan 4 systemen voor meerfasige voeding met neutraalleider.

Ze verschillen door de manier waarop die neutraalleider aan de aarde is gekoppeld. Daardoor is ook de manier waarop je je installatie beveiligd bepaald. Bvb 3 polige of 4 polige automaten en de werking van verliesstroomschakelaars.

----------


## Van_Diemen

Dat dacht ik toch ook. Per fase 2 automaten van 16 A per stuk !

Maar ja misschien zit t op de kant die we net niet kunnen zien !

Groetn Chris

----------


## sussudio

Lijkt me niet. Als er zekeringen op gezeten hadden, dan had dat er zeker bijgestaan. Ook in de folder van Highlite (leverancier Showtec) is niets terug te vinden over zekeringen.

Ik heb al een mailtje gestuurd naar J&H over deze "veiligheid". Als zij me kunnen garanderen dat dit een veilige manier van krachtstroomverdelen is, dan wil ik wel zo'n kastje hebben voor 85 euro.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Van_Diemen

idd als ze kunnen garanderen dat dat ding veilig is (en goedgekeurd) dan is 85 euro niet teveel

FF een vraagje tussendoor:
Hoeveel stroom wordt er ongeveer gebruikt op een feesst zoals IMPULZ of TE of SENSATION ?

Groeten Chris van Diemen

----------


## Techieguy

Volgens mij staan er bij grote evenementenin Ahoy ook aggegraten hoor, kzal ff opletten volgende maand...

----------


## NightVision

Ik kan me van de Vrienden Van Amstel Live (Ahoy) niet herinneren dat ik backstage aggregaten heb zien staan. Weet wel bijna zeker dat deze er niet waren, heb genoeg rondgelopen die avond.
Maar Ahoy is dan ook specifiek voor concerten gemaakt. Ga je naar een gebouw als het Thialf-stadion in heerenveen, waar bijv. Trance-Energy is gehouden, dan draaien ze uitsluitend op aggregaten.

Leuk weetje misschien: Verdeeld over 6 of 7 hebben we toen voor 1 'feestavond' 7000 liter diesel verstookt. <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle>
Maar ja, de meeste aggregaten hadden wel zo'n mooie 'L' erop staan geloof ik.

------------------------
Wees een bink, rook niet maar drink...

----------


## ludwig

Schip ahoy,

Op Ahoy gebruiken ze geen aggregaten, hoogstens soms eens om de arbeidsfactor te corrigeren, Ahoy is een hoogspanningsklant bij de electriciteitsverdeler. Vermoedelijk hebben ze zo een 3 à 5 duizend
KVA ter beschikking( dat zijn dus megawatts)

Een stroomverdelertje 3P +N 16 A kan je naar schukootjes splitsen, hoewel het alleen is toegestaan als de kopbeveiliging 16 A is, niet meer. Eigenlijk moet je dat niet zo doen, het probleem is dat alles uitgaat bij een foutje op één van de circuits. 80 Euro, dat betekent dat er helemaal geen afwaartse beveiliging is.

----------


## Techieguy

OK weet ik dat ook weer...  :Smile:

----------


## Joost van Ens

Hier horen dus 16A zekeringen in te zitten (al dan niet automatisch)
ziet er wel leuk uit overigens. maae handig/veilig ????? 

groeten

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Is er al antwoord van J&H op die mail met vragen over dit product?!


*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>**http://www.ikmaghiergeenlinksnaarwebsitesplaatsen.tk*

----------


## sussudio

Nee, maar dat antwoord verwacht ik nog voordat jij je profiel hebt aangepast. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Misschien moet ik maar een nieuwe thread starten over deze breakout, zodat in deze thread de discussie over agregaten verder kan gaan ?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## sussudio

Antwoord van J&H is inmiddels binnen.

De "BO-6-PW Break-out box 380 naar 6 schuko's met fase indicator"  zou volledig aan de eisen van de nederlandse wet voldoen. Een verdeler met zekeringen is slechts luxer en nog veiliger, maar niet noodzakelijk dus. J&H had dit nog even nagevraagd bij de leverencier (Highlite?) en ook daar het zelfde antwoord gekregen.

Nou begin ik toch wel erg benieuwd te worden naar de exacte nederlandse wetteksten waarin die eisen dan gesteld worden.



Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Frits

Hoi allemaal,

Waar J&H die wijsheid vandaan haalt weet ik niet, maar dit produkt voldoet echt niet aan de eisen!!!

Je bent namelijk in staat om over een schukodoos, waar 16A overheen getrokken mag worden, 32A over te trekken, met als gevolg dat de doos uitfikt!!!

Dan heb je de hele avond dus geen licht meer. 

Dus mijn suggestie, geef wat meer geld uit voor een goed verdeelkastje dat wel voldoet aan de NEN voorwaardes en niet aan een verdeelkastje wat bij verkeerd gebruik (misschien zonder dat je het zelf in de gaten hebt) uitfikt!

En voor J&H, ik zou eventjes de richtlijnen nakijken voordat je met een antwoord komt! Je kunt beter de dure verdeelkastjes (wel goede!!) verdeelkastjes in de uitverkoop gooien en de goedkope verdeelkastjes (die niet aan de eisen voldoen) niet meer aan te bieden! 

Dan werkt iedereen veilig en dat is wel zo prettig !!!!

Groetjes Frits

----------


## ralph

Frits,

Als je beweert dat het niet mag, kom dan aub met iets waaaruit blijkt dat je gelijk hebt...

Je mag het wel vinden en je hebt natuurlijk volkomen gelijk dat een verdeler MET zekeringen veiliger is, maar je mag gewoon een 16A CEE of een 32A CEE opdelen naar shuko.

Ik heb nog nergens gelezen dat dit niet mag.

ff heel theoretisch (en das nix voor mij!)
je kunt ook proberen om 32A uit een WCD te trekken, zal de zekering er ook uitvliegen.

Waarom nu 16A en 32A wel gewoon opdelen? heel simpel vanaf 63A en zwaarder mag dat niet meer!



Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## sussudio

J&H kan ook niet aangeven waar in de wet staat dat het wel mag. Ook hier in het forum heb ik nog steeds geen link gezien naar een document waarin precies staat beschreven wat wel en niet mag.

Al met al blijf ik voorlopig nog maar even verder werken met onze huidige stroomverdeler en bouw ik wel een nieuwe tegen de tijd dat we aan 3x16A tekort komen.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## ralph

In de wet staan ook geen dingen die WEL mogen...

De NEN normen zijn volgens mij het enige duidelijke stukje tekst hierover en die verbieden een dergelijke aansluitwijze niet.

Vandaar denk ik dat Highlite en J&H tot de conclusie komen dat ze spul verkopen dat is toegestaan.

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## sussudio

Hm, als deze kastjes toegestaan zijn, dan zijn verloopjes van CEE16 naar CEE32 (en viceversa) dat ook neem ik aan?

Ik dacht dat die normen o.a. tot doel hebben te voorkomen dat er meer stroom door je materiaal loopt dan waar het materiaal voor bedoeld is. Zoals eerder opgemerkt: met dit kastje kun je dus rustig 32A door je shukos trekken.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Mark

Het is heel simpel.

Als er een Kema-Keur merk op je verloop etc. staat dan is het goedgekeurd en mag je het 100% zeker gebruiken. Mijn vader heeft een elektrotechinisch installatie bedrijf en die mag ALLEEN Kema-keur spullen installeren (Waarborg). Dit betekend niet dat niet kema spullen niet verkocht worden.

voorbeeld: een dubbele-dimmer voor in 1 doos die de Gamma/karwei/praxis etc. verkopen zijn NIET Kema-Keur en mag een waarborg installateur dus niet plaatsen maar zijn wel toegestaan. 

Maar letten op veiligheidsmerken/keuren is wel aan te raden.

Mark

----------


## Carl

Ter info:
In Ahoy is aan beide kanten van het podium ter beschikking:
400 A. op CAMLOK
125 A. CEE-form
2 x 63 A. CEE-form
Gebruikelijk is dat de ene kant voor het geluid en de andere kant voor het licht gebruikt wordt.

Volgens mij is het wel degelijk verboden om een schuko aan een grotere veiligheid te hangen dan 16 A. want ze zijn goedgekeurd tot 16 A.
Misschien kan ******** een zinnig woord zeggen?
Ik zal vanavond even in mijn oude NEN 1010 boek snuffelen.

Groeten, Carl

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Van 16 naar 32 lijkt me zeker geen probleem Sussudio. Ik weet niet beter dan dat andersom niet gebruikt mag worden, maarja, ik kan er naast zitten.........

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## ludwig

Wat een verwarring toch. Het is eigenlijk heel eenvoudig, alle apparatuur moet beveiligd zijn met een zekering van de juiste, of lagere waarde. Dat betekent dat je een overloopje van 16 A naar 32 mag gebruiken, als dat circuit natuurlijk 16 A beveiligd is. Als je het andersom doet, dan moet je zekeringen plaatsen die 16 A zijn.Wat bij een stopcontact van 32 A waarschijnlijk niet het geval is. Dus dat mag niet.

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

*Mail &gt;&gt; Showtechniek &gt;&gt; J&H*

Geachte heeren,

Ik zag ineens een geweldige aanbieding van Showtec op jullie site staan.
Met de text : "Kies voor veiligheid! Bestel dus meteen mee "

Nu vraag ik me af of er dan 6-16A automaten inzitten!
Anders kan dit nooit CE gekeurd zijn!


*Mail &gt;&gt; J&H &gt;&gt; Showtechniek*

Ben het op zich wel met je eens, echter deze verdeler voldoet aan de eisen van de Nederlandse wet.
Navraag bij onze leverancier leverde hetzelfde antwoord op.

Luxer en nog veiliger is natuurlijker een verdeler met zekeringen.


*Mail &gt;&gt; Showtechniek &gt;&gt; J&H*

Maar nee, de verdeler voldoet niet aan de eisen van de Nederlandse wet.
Je hebt nu 6-shuko wcd's echter mag er 10 - 16A @ 220V door 1 shuko wcd.
Nu is het namelijk mogelijk om 32A door 1 shuko te trekken zonder dat dit beveiligd is.

Dit is een voorbeeld van een CEE/KEMA goedgekeurde verdeler.:
http://www.geluid-licht.nl/aanbiedingen/sad-380.gif

Deze is in dit geval uitgevoerd met 3x16A automaat en 3x Shuko wcd gevoed door een CEE32A5P.
Hier hadden ook 6 shuko's op mogen zitten maar dan allen onder een apparte automaat dus 6.

*Mail &gt;&gt; J&H &gt;&gt; Showtechniek*

Er is wat meer duidelijkheid over het bewuste product.
Wij willen ons verder niet mengen in de discussie daar omtrent. Daar is het forum prima voor geschikt.

Wel is het zo dat het door ons aangeboden product foutief staat vermeld.
Het gaat hier om een verdelen van 3 x 16 amp 380 in. Hiervoor zouden geen extra veiligheid voorzieningen voor hoeven worden getroffen.

Excuses voor het eventuele ongemak!

*&gt;&gt; Duidelijk verhaal lijkt me zo! &gt;&gt;*





*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## sussudio

Ik vind dat J&H zich er bijzonder makkelijk vanaf probeert te maken. Zij raden dit produkt aan vanwege de veiligheid, maar als je ze dan vraagt hoe veilig dit produkt is weten ze nergens van.

In de folder van Highlite staat dit produkt omschreven als "380 to 6 schuko's with fase indicators 3x32A". De leverancier zal het wel weten toch ?

J&H zou op zijn minst de moeite kunnen nemen om het produkt eens te bekijken om te zien wat voor CEE connector er eigenlijk op zit.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## djdabounce

Precies een kleine nalatigheid. Ik denk trouwens dat ze dit niet leuk gaan vinden dat je dit in het forum zet.

Nou dag hoor.

----------


## sussudio

Waarom niet? J&H geeft zelf aan dat de rest van de discussie maar in het forum moet plaatsvinden toch?

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## Frits

Even voor alle duidelijkheid;

Kema keur is een geen elektrische veiligheidskeuring! Het is een keuring om te kijken of het apparaat voldoet aan de gebruikerseisen waar het voor bestemd is. Er wordt niet gekeken naar elektrische veiligheid, tenzij dit echt te erg afwijkt (draden die losbreken e.d.). 

Voor meer informatie kun je het beste eventjes met TNO bellen en de desbetreffende NEN opvragen (kosten wel veel geld!!) daar staat precies in wat wel mag en wat niet.

Of ga even naar de plaatselijke elektro winkel, daar zullen ze ook aangeven dat zo'n verloopje niet mag!!!

Groetjes Frits

Groetjes Frits

----------


## Gast1401081

jongens, jongens, jongens.

de kneep zit'm in de kortsluitvastheid. We gaan dus met 125 A uit de muur. Ontstaat er achter jouw stekker een kortsluiting (kabeltje of ampje of iemand gooit een ramp op je kabel ofzo) dan moet er genoeg draad-dikte zijn om de kortsluitstroom ( vanaf 10.000 Ampere!!!! ) weg te leiden. Dus moet je in de gaten houden dat alles teruggezekerd wordt naar die kabeldikte die jij hebt. 
Op je toetsenbordje zit een 1 kwadraat. Gaat dat toetsenbordje kapot dasn heeft roland er een zekeringetje ingebouwd die die stroom begrensd. Dat  moet jij dus ook doen, om die 125 A uit de muur (met 50 kwadraat kabel!!!) terug te brengen naar 16 Ampere. 


logisch ids dus dat je geen 32 A verloop naar 16 A mag maken ZONDER TERUG TE ZEKEREN. Omgekeerd mag weer wel, want voor die 16A CEE zit al een terugzekering, althans als het goed is. EN kun je dus nooit meer dan 16 A uit je 32A CEE trekken.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## Gast1401081

oh, ja, nog zo'n discussie : kracht en licht DIENEN GESCHEIDEN TE ZIJN. Dus niet met kracht overal maar paddestoelen enzo, en denk ook na over je uitschakeltijd van je AARDLEK die ook verplicht is. Die J_H breakout is dus gewoon verboden te gebruiken.

Ik stond laatst op een beurs van de NEN, en daar kwamen ze controleren of mijn Truss wel geaard was.....(mini-groundsupportje)

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## sussudio

Iets zegt mij dat Mac iets meer verstand van zaken heeft dan J&H ...

Ik zie trouwens op de J&H site dat de tekst inmiddels is aangepast. Nu gaat het ineens om een "BO-6-PW Break-out box 380 volt16 amp naar 6 schuko's".

De tekst "Kies voor veiligheid" is nu veranderd in "Da's handig! Bestel dus meteen mee"

Waarschijnlijk is men erachter dat dit kastje toch niet zo erg aan de nederlandse wet voldoet.

Over terugzekeren: het bedrijfje dat mijn zelfbouw stroomverdeler nagekeken heeft, had er geen moeite mee dat er pas teruggezekerd wordt naar 3x16A. in het kastje, zolang de toevoerkabel maar CEE 32 was. Aardlek in mijn verdeler was niet nodig, mits ik maar controleer of de installatie waarop ik aansluit van aardlek is voorzien.

En inderdaad het verloopje van CEE16 naar CEE32 mocht wel, maar mijn Perilex naar CEE32 wilden ze liever meteen doorknippen (Ik snap wel waarom, maar mijn klanten niet). CEE63 naar CEE32 verloop zou ook nog mogen, maar dan moest ik de kabel naar de stroomverdeler vervangen. Dat laatste snap ik niet zo, want dan zou bij kortsluiting voor de zekeringen toch theoretisch 63A door de CEE32 stekker kunnen lopen ?



Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## DeMennooos

Kracht en licht dienen gescheiden te zijn?
Verklaar je nader...

[edit]Laat maar, kwestie van lezen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>, dacht aan licht in de zin van verlichting, maar niet in de zin van stroom [/edit]

En die paddestoelen?
Ik gebruik nu een 125A paddestoel met (ik geloof zo uit het blote hoofd) 7 x 32A. Daarvan gaan er 4 de dimmers in en 3 komen paddestoelen op voor losse 220V groepen.
Zijn gekeurde rubberen niet te tillen bakken met aardlekken voor IEDERE groep op IEDERE paddestoel. Ik geloof dat er op die 220 dingen zelfs per 3 220V stopcontacten een aardlek zit, maar dat weet ik zo niet uit het blote hoofdje.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Wat is kracht ? Nooit van gehoord. De NEN hoort zich te conformeren naar CE ( CENELEC) dat zijn de enige regels die in Europa gelden. Buiten de Arbo wet, die nog geen Europese materie is. De basisregel is, zoals alle natuurwetten, voor iedereen gelijk : alles moet voor overstroom en kortsluitstroom beveiligd zijn. De verliesstroomschakelaars hebben een dubbele functie : installatie beveiligen en personen beveiligen. De maximale kortsluitstroom wordt bepaald door de aard van de installatie. Namelijk, hoe hoog kan die oplopen, bijgevolg wat moet de onderbreekcapaciteit van de zekering zijn. Dat ligt anders bij huis en tuin als bij motoren, of halogeenlampen. Dat is de fameuze curve ( a-B-C(podium begint bij C) of D. Dat betekent eigenlijk dat de zekering nog in staat is om de stroom die op het moment van fout,af te schakelen. Als dat niet het geval is blijft die gewoon "plakken", dus kan ze niet meer uitschakelen. Veel goedkope verdeelsysteempjes gebruiken huis en tui ( B) meestal en dan krijg je of keuringsprobleem, of echte schade bij probleem.

----------


## ludwig

Extra, sorry voor de typefoutjes, was gelijk een ernstig artikel aan het lezen, nog iets : beveiliging, dus zekeringen moeten twee dingen doen : beveiligen tegen overstroom, d.w.z. overbelasting ( dat is geen storing, maar gewoon teveel op één kabel geprikt ) en tegen fout, kortsluiting dus. Aangezien sommige verbruikers ( motoren, of halogeenlampen bvb )  bij start nogal sterk op een kortsluiting lijken, moet je zekeringen hebben die dat bij wijze van spreken accepteren. Dat is de fameuze curve. Bij smeltzekeringen soms al eens met F ( flink= snel of T= traag  aangeduid. Bij automaten met een letter B-C-D als meest voorkomende. Een verloopje van 32 Amp naar stopcontacten van 16 A moet trouwens, net als voor een vaste installatie, binnen de twee meter naar de juiste ( 16 A dus ) beveiligd zijn, of de hele kabel tot aan het verdeel blokje moet 5 G 6 zijn, dus geschikt voor 32 A. Omdat als er een fout voor de 16 A zekering voorkomt, bvb. een perforatie van die kabel, de stroom op dat punt 32 A is.

----------


## Gast1401081

Naar aanleiding van een mailtje :  

Nen1010 hoofdstuk 51 art.5 : """""""" Op drie of viergeleidereindgroepen (lees : kracht, gg) mogen alleen tweegeleideraftakkingen ( lees 220V , gg) zijn gemaakt indien er voldaan  wordt aan 1 van de volgende voorwaarden :

1  de op de tweegeleideraftakking aangesloten toestellen moeten functioneel deel uitmaken van het toestel dat is aangesloten op de drie of viergeleidereindgroep
2 de op de tweegeleideraftakking aangesloten toestellen zijn gelijksoortig en functioneren gelijktijdig,, of
3 de aftakking maakt del uit van een installatiesysteem dat daarvoor is ingericht.""""""""


Dus : alleen stuurstroom, alleen dezelfde apparaten of inrichten volgens nog drieduizend andere regels, waaronder aardlek, over-en kortsluitbeveiliging, en last but not least kabeldikteberekeningen..

Zelfs de dimmers die 380 naar 220 V omzetten vanuit 32 A zijn eigenlijk verboden, maar er staat nog iets over een gesloten kast (Dimmerpack) waar deze regels minder gelden. 

Denk maar na : als je nulader eruitfikt (geen theorie, vaak meegemaakt!!!) krijg je 380 op je 220 V shuko's te staan, en gaat je hele zaak aan gort !!! Vandaar inderdaad : (Menno) AFZEKEREN die hap.

Tenzij je wel heel goed verzekerd bent...[8d]
<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## ludwig

Tenzij ze individueel terug beveiligd zijn. Dat had erbij gemoeten. En inderdaad een dimmerpack heeft op zijn uitgangen ( tweegeleidergroepen ) een één- of bi-polaire beveiliging. Bipolair is enkel verplicht als je toestel ook op  3x 230 Volt ( zonder neutraal ) kan worden aangesloten. In dat opzicht is een verdeeldoosje dat enkel een 3P+ N kopbeveiliging heeft zeker een bediscussieerbare zaak, door vorige deelnemer aangegeven plus het feit dat bij gewone fout ook alles uit gaat.

----------


## Gast1401081

ff lezen : alleen als de 220 kant er functioneel deel van uit maakt. een amp, of een boormachine maakt niet funcioneel deel uit van je 4 geleidersysteem. Verder alleen zaken die gelijktijdig draaien ( 3 x een 220V kacheltje mag in ster, anders trek je het net scheef, met een overbelasting op je nul, met uitfikgevolgen..)


enne beveiligen,....Met een glaszekering zeker...Ook al verboden in dit soort toepassingen....

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## ludwig

Dat is  is ook in een verdeelkast het geval, daarom moeten de uitgangen hun eigen zekeringen hebben. Als je met licht bezig bent kun je onder volledig normale omstandigheden 163% van de nominale stroom in je neutraalleider krijgen. Dus hierover zegt de wet niets, integendeel ze gaat ervan uit dat de residuele stroom altijd lager is. Vandaar dat je soms dunnere neutraalleiders ziet. En dat elektro-installateurs de neutraalleiders soms nogal stiefmoederlijk behandelen. Goede raad voor licht : minstens dezelfde sectie voor neutraal als voor de fases.Elk goed gebouwd dimpack is met deftige zekeringen uitgerust.dus je betaalt beter een beetje meer...

----------


## Gast1401081

nog 1 keer ff lezen. Je mag niet te pas en te onpas van kracht naar licht overgaan. Te dunne nul heeft hier niks mee te maken, ook met je normale aderdikteberekening ga je mank. wortel 3 is trouwens 173%.

Maar dat was niet de discussie : het ging om een apparaatje waar iedereen zomaar mee naar huis en aan de slag kan. En dat doen we dus niet meer. Want uit onderzoek van de KEMA / afd Arbo blijkt dat teveel ongelukken ontstaan door foute electrische geintjes, en daardoor vallen mensen weer van trappen, en breken hun nek enzo.

De paddestoelen die er voor gebruikt wordfen op de bouw zijn allemaal tot EINDgroep gebombardeerd, door de diverse beveiligingen. En die zijn allemaal weer afzonderlijk vermeld. Oa aan de hand van je aardverspreidingsweerstand ( te meten op het verst aangesdloten apparaat, dus als je nog met een haspeltje de zaal ingaat ben je gewoon 30 mA verplicht te monteren), je kortsluitvastheid van je net ( van 125 A kun je best naar 16 220, maar dan wel extra zware automaten) en haak stuurstroom en hoofdstroom niet door elkaar, enzo.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## movinghead

Als ik nu een 3 fasen 32A aansluiting heb...met een nul
kan ik daardan maximaal 6 x 16A eruit trekken?

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Niek...

Mac, waar haal je die NEN normen vandaan <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> Ik zoek ze namelijk...

Teken het X-treme Gastenboek!

----------


## Gast1401081

Bestellen bij www.NEN.nl ,  kost wat maar hebbie ok wat..

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## sussudio

Ik begrijp eigenlijk niet dat documenten waaraan wij ons schijnbaar volgens de wet worden geacht te houden zo achterlijk duur moeten zijn. Dacht ook altijd dat iedere wet openbaar moest zijn.

Drive-in Discoshow Sussudio
Raad onze URL en win een blik op ons fotoboek.

----------


## ludwig

Dat is ook zo, alles is publiek teogankelijk. Bovendien wordt verondersteld, dat als je met iets wil bezig zijn, je er ook de kwalificatie voor hebt. Dat wil zeggen dat je opleiding je in eerste instantie de juiste regels moet aanleren. Om de verandering in wetten te volgen, is er de beschrijving : " volgens de regels van goed vakmanschap " in opgenomen. Dat betekent : if you do not know how to, do not touch it. Je kan de Europese regels gratis vinden bij CENELEC.

----------


## ludwig

Nog wat belangerijks vergeten, in de hele Europese wetgeving geldt als basisregel : " Nul n'est sensé à ne connaître la loi ".
Komt uit de tijd van Napoleon, wie weet wat het betekent ?
Kom ********.... Hier heb je een praktische klus...

----------


## movinghead

Ik stelde een vraag maar het gaat alweer heel ergens anders over... ik stel hem nog maar een keer....

Als ik nu een 3 fasen 32A aansluiting heb...met een nul
kan ik daardan maximaal 6 x 16A eruit trekken?

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Rudy Vorstenbosch

Jazeker!
Maar zorg er dan wel voor dat je de hele boel afzekerd.
Anders kan je namelijk 32A door je 10-16A shuko trekken.
Hoe dit volgens de norm zou moeten kun je in dit topic terug vinden.

*<h5>Showtechniek</h5>*

----------


## Dave

Ben net terug van een theatertourtje Spanje. Als je de stroomvoorziening daar ziet vergaat het lachen je wel. Zal heel snel een paar foto's plaatsen. Denk dat je met enige verbazing staat te kijken.

Greetz,
Dave

----------


## movinghead

ok ..... het was ff weggezakt.....
maar dan ga ik ff bouwen....


-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: : " Nul n'est sensé à ne connaître la loi ".



Volgens mij wordt iedereen geacht de wet te kennen...Beetje enge taalvorm, maar allah!





> citaat: . Je kan de Europese regels gratis vinden bij CENELEC.



Geef dan ook het URL, dat zoekt wwat gemaakelijker, en jij kent het blijkbaar uit je hoofd...

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## ludwig

Ha, je was er dicht bij : " Van niemand kan worden aangenomen dat hij de wet niet kent" Tik gewoon in een zoekmachine en je komt er. Voor de specifiek op onze dingetjes betrekking hebbend, ik zal volgend weekend een lijstje maken en in een artikeltje plaatsen. Zoals eerder gezegd, ik was erbij, nu niet meer, wegens oververmoeid van het burocratisch gedoe, maar ook de vreselijke touwtrek tussen verschillende landen. Oh wee mij, je wordt er 10 jaar ouder per jaar, ik wil nog een beetje mee alvorens ...

----------


## Carl

Beste Ludwig en Mac,
Ik kan geen enkele omstandigheid bedenken waardoor de stroom door de nul groter wordt dan de grootste stroom door een fase.
Teken maar eens een vectordiagram.
Als ik het mis heb, laat me dan even zien waarom. 

Een dunnere nulleiding heb ik idd ook wel eens gezien, in Spanje! nooit in Nederland, wellicht mag het in België ook wel, daar mag immers alles?

Grtz,

Carl

----------


## ludwig

Het helemaal op het forum uitleggen is niet mogelijk. Maar als je weet dat een halogeenlamp koud een inrush stroom trekt die 5 x nominaal is en dat de lampstroom in functie van de temperatuur van het filament evolueert, dus hoe kouder hoe lager de weerstand en dus hoe hoger de stroom aan de ene kant. en dat thyristor en triac dimmers door de faseverschuivingen een harmonsiche stroom in neutraal veroorzaakt. 
Bij 1/3 opening van drie dimmers krijg je zelfs 1,95 X de stroom van 1 fase in je neutraalleider. Ga het artikel en de tekeningen scannen.
Het is wel in het Frans...

----------


## ludwig

Hallo, we gaan het hele rapport vertalen en publiceren, is nuttig voor iedereen, wel effe geduld...

----------


## Tiemen

Als je begint *niet symmetrische lasten* aan te sluiten op een driefasig net (of bij incidenten : enkelfasige kortsluiting, open lijn) dan kan je niet zomaaar je formules gebruiken. Het is gewoon niet eenvoudig...En nu komen we denk ik bij de basis van het hele probleem...Hoeveel mensen die willen meedraaien in het licht en geluidswereldje kennen iets van sterkstroom en/of zwakstroom? Bijna niemand. En daar zit de basis van problemen, ongelukken en fouten. Ik denk niet dat er op dit forum 15 mensen zullen zijn die kunnen uitleggen waarom men juist driefasige energietransmissie gebruikt...Ik ben zelf ook maar 20, en nu krijgen wij ook wat sterk en zwakstroom in de lessen<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar daarvoor wist ik bijna ook niks van deze onderwerpen. Dus mensen : zoiets leer je niet "on the road", zoiets leer je maar door boeken te lezen of erover te studeren.

[edit] Bij de weg, onderwerptitel is niet meer juist, vroeger gebruikte men 380V/220V, nu standaard 398/230 V [/edit]

Markske

----------


## Carl

Even de harmonischen en faseverschuivingen vergetend, als je 3 even grote Ohmse lasten op 3 fasen aansluit, laten we zeggen 3 lampen van 230 Watt dan zijn de fasenstromen allemaal 1 Ampére en de stroom door de nul is dan NUL A.
sluit je er 2 aan dan is de stroom door de nul ca 0,7 A
Het meest extreme geval is 1 last op 1 fase, dan is de nulstroom maximaal in dit voorbeeld 1 A.
Nogmaals: dit geldt alleen voor Ohmse, niet gedimde belasting van het net.

Grtz,

Carl

----------


## ludwig

Dat is correct, jammer genoeg zijn halogeenlampen, in tegenstelling tot wat nogal eens wordt gedacht, geen zuivere ohmse belastingen en zijn thyristor en triacdimmers inderdaad nogal eigenaardige beesten. Maar daarom juist gaan we het resultaat van het onderzoek ( dat al van 1992 dateert publiceren.

Groet

----------


## Tiemen

Euhm...Impedanties...Geen ohmse weerstanden...We spreken over wisselstroom hé!

Markske

----------


## ludwig

Ha, juiste terminologie gebruiken. In het geval van de halogeen lamp is het voor AC en DC gelijk.

----------


## René

Dat is alleen correct las je over een ster belasting praat (lijnspanning 398V) dan wordt de nulleider niet gebruikt. Echter bij 230V dus een driehoek config. (die jij nu bedoeld) is de stroom door de nulleider 1A.

René

----------


## René

O ja en dan nog iets 

Euhm...Impedanties...Geen ohmse weerstanden...We spreken over wisselstroom hé!

Een lamp blijft een Ohmse belasting omdat die geen frequentieafhankelijke component heeft!



René

----------


## Tiemen

1) Bij een driehoeksbelasting tussen je 3 fasen met gelijke impedanties (ik blijf erbij dat we het woord impedanties gebruiken, je kan voor frequentieonafhankelijke componenten inderdaad eenvoudigere formules, Ohm, gebruiken...) heb je 389V, geen 230 V, en heb je met de nulleider niks van doen.

2) Bij een sterbelasting die symmetrisch is heb je met de nulleider ook niks van doen, dat is juist het principe waarom men driefasige overdracht gebruikt (koper- en gewichtsbesparing). En inderdaad, zoals ludwig zegt, als je bij impedanties (alweer, wisselstroom, dus we spreken niet zomaar over ohmse weerstanden) een stroom hebt die door 1 lijn vloeit moet die door de nulleider terug, en die kan inderdaad groter zijn dan de lijnstroom.

Markske

----------


## -Aart-

Sorry, heb geen tijd het gehele onderwerp eens door te spitten, maar Ludwig, doelde jij in het `stroom door de N verhaal' een paar post's terug op de blindstroom ? Zo ja dan denk ik toch dat je ongelijk hebt, een ohmse belasting blijft een ohmse belasting, ook bij fase aansnijding. Bij motoren en dingen met een voorschakelapparaat is het een ander verhaal ...

----------


## ludwig

Wat ik bedoel is dat halogeenlampen helemaal geen ohmse belastingen zijn, ook niet inductief of capacitief, maar variabel, volgens de temperatuur. Een koud filament is nagenoeg een kortsluiting, bvb bij een 2 kW lamp : bij 10 Volt spanning erop : 5,56 Ohm, bij 230 Volt : 24,86 Ohm.

----------


## Tiemen

Btw blindvermogen of blindstroom heeft met dit hele verhaal niks te maken...

Markske

----------


## René

Moet me hier ook eigenlijk helemaal niet mee bemoeien ben geen energieman (ben meer een geintresseerde gebruiker). Echter nog wat opmerkingen;

In m'n vorige post staan ster en driehoek omgedraaid (kwam net uit de kroeg sorry)

Had geen rekening gehouden met het feit dat er in de energietechniek afgesproken is dat een zuiver Ohmse belasting ook impedantie genoemd wordt omdat dat kennelijk makelijker werkt.

Markske, 

ben helemaal met je eens dat bij een symmetrisch belaste ster het sterpunt niet nodig is. Ben ook met je eens dat in een asymmertisch belaste ster geld I1+I2+I3-I0=0 als je dat bedoelde met:
"een stroom hebt die door 1 lijn vloeit moet die door de nulleider terug, en die kan inderdaad groter zijn dan de lijnstroom."

Ludwig,

Ik blijf toch van mening dat een gloeilamp als zuiver Ohmse belasting gezien mag worden ook al is de weerstand een functie van de temperatuur. En de reden dat ik dat vindt is omdat bij een weerstand de spanning over deze weerstand rechtevenredig is met de stroom door de weerstand -&gt; wet van Ohm.



René

----------


## ludwig

Maar misschien moeten we even naar het essentiële in dit verhaal : Een lamp op een dimmer ( thyristor of triac ) is voor het net een inductieve belasting. Bovendien is de assymetrische netbelasting een wezenlijk kenmerk van het lichtbedrijf.( dus ongelijke belastingen per fase, die ook nog eens variëren). Hierdoor wordt het belang van goede neutraalleiders, sectie tenminste gelijk aan die van de fases, goede verbindingen en bvb railstel op gelijk caliber van groot belang. Bovendien moet ook de vaste installatie van het gebouw waar je je stroom afneemt voor licht  ( en trouwens voor een grote geluidsinstallatie geldt dat ook )
tenminste voor die circuits echt goed gebouwd zijn anders komen er problemen. Dat het voor een elektro installateur niet evident is daar rekening mee te houden weet ik uit al te veel ervaring. Voor iedereen die met mobiel op pad gaat : zorg dat je dingetjes verdomd goed in elkaar zitten en check het circuit waar je op inprikt tot aan de teller voor je je spullen onder spanning zet. Verder, zoals aangekondigd gaan we het onderzoek dat we in 1990 hebben gedaan in het Nederlands vertalen en publiceren.

Jawel Menno, een stukje stond al een beetje vroeger in de discussie, verder moet gewoon iedereen er zich van bewust zijn dat als je koude
lampen ( flashknop ) start, er hoge startstromen door je installatie lopen.

----------


## -Aart-

Ik ben het niet met Ludwig eens, een gloeilamp is wat mij betreft gewoon ohms. Zelfs de zelfinductie van de gloeidraad zal, door de manier van spiraliseren, nihil zijn.
Natuurlijk is er het PTC effect, maar de weerstand blijft altijd positief. (in tegenstelling tot een b.v. een HeNe laser, maar dat is wel heel erg off-topic ... )
Al met al blijft de *gemiddelde* stroom over een paar perioden bij een gedimde halogeenlamp toch nog altijd minder dan als 'ie vol aanstaat. De stroom op 't moment dat de triac aan is zal wel groter zijn dan bij een niet gedimde lamp. Voor de bekabeling is dat echter totaal niet interressant (opwarming gebeurd niet in 1/100 sec ... ).

Een lamp is best een grappig ding, in die zin dat er idd geen simpele relatie is tussen U en I, en al helemaal niet met de lichtoutput (!) 

Als je een lamp niet echter niet als Ohms beschouwd, mag je mij eens uitleggen wat dan wel <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>....

----------


## ludwig

Wachten op het artikel, dan wordt het je wel duidelijk. Nu ben ik het wel met je eens, dat in afgeronde vorm je dat wel mag doen, als ohmse belasting beschouwen, maar dat geeft je een benadering. Waar ik al de hele tijd over bezig ben is wel wat de invloed van lampjes, die op dimmers zijn geprikt die uit een driefasig net worden gevoed, voor dat net betekenen.

----------


## -Aart-

Ik ben benieuwd ! <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>

Lijkt me toch raar dat die lampen een erg vreemde belasting zouden vormen voor een net waar verder toch ook veel lampen, dimmers, elektronica (piekstromen bij opladen elco's!) fritespannen, motorregellingen etc. etc. aan hangen.

Het deel van de energie die in een stad door `echte' drie fase verbruikers als een motor of een verwarming wordt verbruikt is volgens mij maar klein.

----------


## ludwig

Een voledig uitgerust podium, waar jij de flashknoppen mag bedienen, dat is een frietpan waar je heel veel gewone huishoudens tot scampi fritti in omvormt...Dat was ook mijn voorgaand artikeltje : het gaat eigenlijk over wat een lichtinstallatie voor het net betekent, denk eraan dat elke lamp die door een klassieke dimmer wordt gestuurd, een inductieve belasting is en dat je lichtinstallatie alles behalve een symetrische belasting is, daar zijn we het hopelijk mee eens ?

----------


## -Aart-

OK, daar ga ik wel in mee ... 

Een fatsoenlijk uitgevoerde installatie mag er echter in geen geval problemen mee hebben. Je apparatuur ook niet met 18 V (8%) meer of minder netspanning e met de nieuwe EMC richtlijn ook niet met zware netvervuiling.

Een ontstoorspoeltje zal overigens niet echt schokkende dingen met je cos phi doen denk ik (100 mH ? ) Als dat immers wel het geval was is het niet meer mogelijk de lampen op 100 % te laten branden.  
Het gaat er bij inductieve of capacitatieve lasten om dat de spanning en stroom niet meer synchroon lopen, maar over een bepaalde hoek (cos phi) verschoven zijn.

Heeft verder helemaal nix te maken met faseaansnijding.

----------


## ludwig

Maar wel met het gedrag van dimmers...En de daaruit volgende resultante op de neutraalgeleider..

----------


## -Aart-

Ah, nu heb ik 'm ... 

Waar jij op doelt is de situatie dat je 3 fasen achter elkaar (in tijd) hun piekstoom laat leveren, b.v. in het geval je 3 dimmers op 33 % (worst case) hebt staan. 
Daar had Aart nog niet zo over gedacht ....<img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> :Smile:  De gemiddelde stroom door de N kan dan idd boven de _gemiddelde_ stroom door 1 fase komen. 
Ik moet er nog even over denken .... 't heeft echter nog steeds nix met het wel of niet ohms zijn van de belasting te maken.

Weer wat geleerd  :Smile:

----------


## ludwig

Juist, hier speelt niet de aard van de belasting op zich een rol, wel het feit dat lamp plus dimmer inductief zijn. Plus dat bij 1/3 opening van de dimmer er in de lamp al 65% van de volstroom loopt, bij 50 % opening al 83 %. Dus door de verschuivingen krijg je wel degelijk hoge stromen in N.

----------


## DeMennooos

Ehm, kan dit ook in normaal niet technisch Nederlands worden uitgelegd? Kan me voorstellen dat er mensen zijn die niet helemaal meer kunnen volgen waar het nou overgaat.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

> citaat:Maar misschien moeten we even naar het essentiële in dit verhaal : Een lamp op een dimmer ( thyristor of
>                  triac ) is voor het net een inductieve belasting. Bovendien is de assymetrische netbelasting een wezenlijk
>                  kenmerk van het lichtbedrijf.( dus ongelijke belastingen per fase, die ook nog eens variëren). Hierdoor wordt
>                  het belang van goede neutraalleiders, sectie tenminste gelijk aan die van de fases, goede verbindingen en
>                  bvb railstel op gelijk caliber van groot belang. Bovendien moet ook de vaste installatie van het gebouw waar
>                  je je stroom afneemt voor licht ( en trouwens voor een grote geluidsinstallatie geldt dat ook )
>                  tenminste voor die circuits echt goed gebouwd zijn anders komen er problemen. Dat het voor een elektro
>                  installateur niet evident is daar rekening mee te houden weet ik uit al te veel ervaring. Voor iedereen die
>                  met mobiel op pad gaat : zorg dat je dingetjes verdomd goed in elkaar zitten en check het circuit waar je op
> ...

----------


## Tiemen

Bij de weg...Dit zijn niet dingen waar de gemiddelde Nederlander (of belg, doet er niet toe) mee kan volgen. Je moet hier al echt wel iets over geleerd hebben om te volgen! En niet iedereen heeft nu eenmaal een cursus sterkstroom gevolgd. En een discussietje mag al eens wat diepgaander zijn zeker? Het is niet voor niks een technisch forum hé  :Smile: 

Markske

----------


## ludwig

Nu geloof ik ook wel dat voor dagelijks gebruik, voor de meeste mensen die op de fora raad komen zoeken, ze niet de hele theorie hoeven te kennen. Maar dan moeten ze de praktische raadgevingen wel aanvaarden. En bij voorkeur ernaar handelen. Als je wat ik in het citaat in de vorige posting een beetje in ere houdt volgt, dan zal je zelden een probleem hebben. Aan de andere kant is het ook wel leuk om af en toe eens echt op de theorie door te bomen, het frist dingen op die, zoals mijn proffen zo graag zegden : " Tot groter inzicht leiden.".

----------


## -Aart-

> citaat:
> Ehm, kan dit ook in normaal niet technisch Nederlands worden uitgelegd? Kan me voorstellen dat er mensen zijn die niet helemaal meer kunnen volgen waar het nou overgaat



Het kan misschien wel, maar een inleiding krachtstroom tikken ....

Zal eens kijken of er ergenst een goede site is. Overigens vind ik dit een leuke discussie, maar idd wel erg technisch nu.
- Daar is het toch een technisch forum voor ? Als dit nu onzin was ... Het zijn echter belangrijke licht (en/of geluids) installatietechnisch specifieke dingen, waar een `normale' installateur misschien niet altijd aan denkt. (en ik zelf dus ook niet direct <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>) 

Ik blijf echter bij mijn standpunten, ondanks dat het uiteindelijke effect elektrisch _lijkt_ op een inductieve (of capacitieve..) belasting, *is* het het niet. Heb vanavond nog wat bierviltjes volgekliedert met sinusjes <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Het is ook niet op dezelfde manier op te lossen. Een mogelijke oplossing IMHO aan de `dimmerkant' is het gebuiken van (IES) IGBT dimmers voor de helft van de belasting. Die `snijden' namelijk vanaf de andere kant van je sinus. Een dikke C over de belasting haalt hier niet veel uit. (helpt overigens wel extra tegen alle gore netvervuiling die een TRIAC-dimmer veroorzaakt, de stroom door de nul heeft een frq van 150 Hz en een hele aparte golfvorm ...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>)

Verder denk ik ook dat, mits de installatie verder goed is uitgevoerd, (dus opp. N = opp fases ) er maar in zeldzame gevallen gevaarlijke situaties kunnen ontstaan. Maar het kan zeker wel. 

Ludwig (en ik ?) moeten aan het eind maar een mooie, simpele conclusie verzinnen.

----------


## ludwig

Hi, ja, met veel bierviltjes en wat erop hoort te staan ( en niet van Heineken hé, daar moet je alleen veel van plassen).
Duveltjes en trappistjes, daar krijg je onwaarschijnlijk goede inspiratie van. Nu met de komst van de IGBT en dan vooral de sinusdimmer, dus niet meer snijden, gewoon een echte lagere of hogere sinus, verandert er heel wat.
Verder absoluut : de praktische kant voor iedereen die met licht werkt : zorg dat alles goed aan elkaar hangt..

----------


## DeMennooos

Dit is nu ook een van de beste discussies geworden die ik in lange tijd heb gezien. Enige nadeel is dat het ook de discussie is waar niet iedereen meer de gang van zaken kan volgen door de gebruikte termen en dat is op zich wel jammer.

Het moet absoluut niet zo zijn dat ze na het lezen van deze topic het gevoel hebben dat ze opeens installateur zijn, maar meer inzicht hebben in waarom ze wat en hoe aansluiten.

Een complete inleiding krachtstroom was ook niet echt wat ik in gedachte had. Er zijn niet voor niets scholen voor.

Ga zo door en ik ben wel benieuwd naar de leesbare (<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>) conclusie.



Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Hi, Menno, ik stel voor dat Aart en ik eens een avond literatuur plegen en documenteren. Maar je moet ons daar een beetje tijd voor geven. Niet al te theoretisch, maar toch duidelijk maken wat: kan, mag, moetn in geen geval mag en waarom dat zo is. Heb je de vraag van die jongen over 5 mm en Eurostekkers( CE22 zal hij bedoelen ) gelezen? Wie beschermt zo iemand tegen zichzelf ?

----------


## DeMennooos

Als jullie dat willen doen lijkt me dat wel een tof plan. Ik weet wel dat je daar iets meer tijd voor nodig hebt dan 1 avond. Dat wat wel en vooral wat niet kan erg functioneel is als je zo een beetje de hobby topics doorleest.

Ja, die topic heb ik gelezen.
Tja, wie beschermt zo iemand tegen zichzelf.... Nu staat het hier in het forum, maar ik zou niet graag een rondje geven aan iedereen die er zo mee omgaat. Ik denk dat die mensen niet tegen zichzelf te beschermen zijn. Als je soms de krachtverloopjes ziet waarmee ze zich onderweg een professional noemen....
Maar hetzelfde geldt ook voor een heleboel hang en stapel constructies.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Vermoedelijk is het daarmee niet beter gesteld. Howel electriciteit natuurlijk door zijn nogal abstract voorkomen waarschijnlijk nog moeilijker is. Een beter idee voor dat rondje zou misschien net andersom zijn, wie van een grote stommiteit heeft afgezien, door raad van iemand aan te nemen, geeft die een rondje. Dan zitten we voor de rest van het jaar in de kroeg. Maar wat zeer opvallend is, is enerzijds dat toch veel jonge mensen wel op de hoogte zijn en dat de anderen effectief hun vragen durven stellen. Soms vind ik dat ik een beetje te cynisch uit de hoek kom. Maar ik nodig Aart alvast uit en misschien nog wat mensen, om ernstig na te denken over een goede short-form praktische gids, met evt. de theoretische of wettelijke verwijzingen kort en bondig als bijkomende info voor wie interesse heeft. Ik heb een aantal jaren een paar cursussen gegeven in bijscholing voor mensen die al professioneel op het podium werken, weliswaar culturele centra en theater. Toch was ook daar de vraag naar goede concrete richtlijnen voor snel en verantwoord handelen nog groot.

----------


## Tiemen

Maar ga je dan geen onderscheid (voorlopig) moeten maken tussen Nederland en België? Een klein voorbeeldje : bij een transformator van 220 naar 380 mag je in Nederland nogaltijd als neutraalleider rechtstreeks op de aarding gaan, in België moet je een apparte pen in de grond slaan...

We zitten wel in Europa, en Nederland en België (en de rest) komen meer en meer op 1 lijn, maar toch zijn er nog grote verschillen, qua plichten, wetten en normen!

Markske

PS : Je idee om een soort korte gids zwak/sterkstroom te maken vind ik wel interessant! Als je hulp nodig hebt, laat 't maar weten.

----------


## ludwig

Hi, Markske, dat hoort bij de uitleg. Welk driefasig regime er in een bepaald land wordt gevolgd. Nu denk ik wel dat ook dat binnenkort wordt geharmoniseerd. Maar TT ; IT; TN-S; en TN-C moeten wel degelijk uitgelegd worden.Nu, de inhoud van zo een idee formuleren is volgens mij echt job voor een goede kroegavond. ( In be welteverstaan..)

----------


## Tiemen

En Duvel... (alhoewel, zullen er dan niet te veel fouten in staan  :Smile: )

Maar euhm, als je zoiets van plan bent, laat het me alleszins weten...Ik zeg niet dat ik veel zal kunnen bijdragen, maar ik kan wat bijleren, en waar ik kan helpe, daar help ik hé.


Markske

----------


## ludwig

Waar ben je vandaan ? Zeg , moeten we voor het artistieke( frivole) deel van de job niet even naar kletsforum verhuizen, misschien is alleen het resultaat van dat alles interessant genoeg voor tech. forum.

----------


## DeMennooos

Tenzij er verwacht wordt ik voor de conclusie al een slot op deze topic hang.

Borrelpraat --&gt; KMRF please.

Verder:
Ik zie geen probleem in het Belgie Nederland verhaal. Er zitten hier tenslotte gebruikers uit zowel Nederland als Belgie. Zolang maar duidelijk wordt uitgelegd waar wat wel en niet kan/mag.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Menno, ik denk dat, als je dat ziet zitten, effectief beter even een hoekje op KMRF maakt. Sowieso zal er, zelfs als er een paar mensen echt iets willen ondernemen, behoorlijk wat gekletst worden voor het interessant genoeg is om op een serieuze manier voor te stellen. Ik heb een voorstel : heet het onderwerp " klein Gallisch dorpje " volgens mij is dat een redelijke omschrijving voor wat er daar allemaal te gebeuren staat...

Groet

----------


## DeMennooos

Misschien is het dan raadzamer om via e-mail met elkaar te communiceren. Ookal komt er een aparte topic op het KMRF, dan zullen er altijd grappenmakers zijn die er niets mee te maken hebben maar die zich er toch mee gaan bemoeien.

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Ook waar. Maar als we de andere onzin tussen die van ons eruit filteren, kan het ook onverwachte positieve inbreng genereren die anders gemist wordt; Bovendien zou het een beetje kunnen leiden tot een "Senior techies " corner, wat dat ook weer gewoon voor de jongere generatie leuk kan zijn om te volgen. Ik denk niet dat de mensen van mijn generatie bang moeten zijn voor grappenmakers. Misschien krijg je dan ook nog taalkundig leuke stukjes. Ik heb er in elk geval geen bezwaar tegen en dat is ook de reden waarom ik inderdaad wel vind dat het op KMRF moet.

----------


## DeMennooos

Je mag van mij een topic in het KMRF beginnen, maar overleg dat ook even met moderator. Ik heb geen moderator rechten in het KMRF.

Het is dan misschien wijs om tot de conclusie er is dit topic dan te sluiten en door te verwijzen naar het KMRF en bij de conclusie weer te openen?

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## ludwig

Zal ik even doen, wacht even af of het er dan komt. Ik dacht dat je ook KMRF deed.

Groet

----------


## ludwig

Menno, domme vraag, hoe richt ik me tot moderator ?

----------


## DeMennooos

forum-moderator@licht-geluid.nl 

dan hang ik er nu een slotje op, om hem met de conclusie weer te verwijderen.

Je kan mij bereiken via menno@aa-it.nl

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## DeMennooos

ff snel door de nulstroom heenbanjeren : (sorry menno)

als je 3 fasen in evenwicht belast worden dan loopt er normalerwijs geen nulstroom. Maar als de eerste 2 fasen voluit belast worden en de derde niet dan loopt er een nulstroom die volledig uit de eerste, en een extra deel uit de tweede fase komt. Derhalve loopt je nulstroom 1,73 x op. En zie je rare zwarte verscvhijnselen. Dan komen er nog de bovenharmonischen bij, (TL-lampen) en zie hier de reden van het artikel uit de NEN-1010.


REM : Menno, je mag dit ook achter die andere 380-220 plakken REM off

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan


[edit] Verplaatst dus. Misschien dat jij je in de verdere totstandkoming van de conclusie wilt mengen? [/edit]

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------

